# Kapooka: Heads-Up for New Recruits



## Lilarty (May 19, 2011)

Not really sure if this is going to be of much relevance here, but I guess it couldn't hurt. ;)

I've only just recently marched out of Kapooka so I know how daunting it is going through those lovely boom gates at the front not knowing what you're in for. I picked up on a few things during my stay there and thought it might be worth sharing for those preparing to enlist.

1) Don't volunteer for anything; it puts a face to a name and you start to stand out as a bit of a kiss-ass. Not necessarily a bad thing at times, but it does bring unnecessary attention to yourself. Just stick to sitting at the back of group.

2) Learn your Individual Safety Precautions. We had 7 ND's out field, including one from our own section shooting our lead scout. This also applies for your LF (most importantly LF6) shoots; as well as your IA drills and stoppages. When you've got a bit of downtime, go through both (F88/89) in your head over and over again. Last thing you want is the OIC drilling you on the range.

3) Don't gob-off to your mates. You're all in the same situation going through the same process. Even if you get a 235 on LF6; don't gloat about it. Remain as humble as you possibly can, and help your mates who are struggling with something you're obviously good at. At the end of the day the Secco's don't give a crap about what you did before you joined the Army. You're a recruit, and you're at the bottom of the food chain. Get used to it.

4) Maintain a sense of humor, but remember that there's 'a time and a place'. The PLCMD/CSM's lessons are neither the time, nor the place.

5) Don't fraternize! It can be tempting, I know - but it's 3 months of swimming in Lake Monogamy and then you're on the home stretch. Once you're out of there, feel free to pursue the skirt, but don't do it during basic. Instant back-squad &/OR a charge.

6) ASK QUESTIONS! There's nothing more common than someone who says 'Yeah, I can do that' then watching their reaction when the Secco tells you to do it and you've got no idea. No question is a stupid question. If you don't ask, you'll never learn. Don't be embarrassed about asking something you would deem as a 'stupid question' - mistakes happen when people aren't confident in their job; and it's the quickest way to lose the Platoon's/Section's trust.

7) Show initiative, but not too often. You're damned if you do and damned if you don't. Let the Section Commander do his job and you do yours.

8) Be confident and channel your aggression. You want it to shine in week 9 when you hit the Bayo Assault Course. Curb your anger in the lines and let it out when the time is right. You'll understand why when you get there...

Well that's all I can really think of for the time being, but if I've missed anything please feel free to add onto it. Best of luck and remember that Kapooka isn't designed to break who you are; it's designed to break your habits and transform you from a civilian to a soldier!


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2011)

Point 5 leads me to a question. Were you on the same course as the dickhead who live streamed himself boning another recruit?


----------



## Lilarty (May 19, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Point 5 leads me to a question. Were you on the same course as the dickhead who live streamed himself boning another recruit?


That's at ADFA (Officer Entry), not Kapooka (General Entry).


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2011)

Ah roger, I didn't think there were separate course. Thanks mate!


----------



## Lilarty (May 19, 2011)

Actually, on saying that, there was a bloke that visited his girlfriend at Kapooka whilst he was attending ADFA/RMC. Suffice to say, just for appearing at Kapooka, his career pretty much went downhill after that. ;)


----------



## Lilarty (May 19, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Ah roger, I didn't think there were separate course. Thanks mate!


Yeah. Officer entry starts at ADFA (to get your degree) then you go to RMC (Royal Military College, Duntroon) to complete the basic training for an Army Officer. ADFA can be 4+ years (I might be wrong here) and RMC being 18 months, while Kapooka is only 3 months basic training.


----------



## QC (May 19, 2011)

Jeez, for a moment there I thought I was at oz mil community. 
So in sum: 
1. Be a grey man
2. Remember the 11th Commandment


----------



## Lilarty (May 19, 2011)

QC said:


> Jeez, for a moment there I thought I was at oz mil community. :)
> So in sum:
> 1. Be a grey man
> 2. Remember the 11th Commandment


Ah huh! Grey man! Thought I forgot the most important one. 

Cheers QC.


----------



## RackMaster (May 19, 2011)

The most fun I had in basic was banging the chicks, especially when we were finally allowed off base for the weekends.


----------



## Lilarty (May 19, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> The most fun I had in basic was banging the chicks, especially when we were finally allowed off base for the weekends.


Downside to that: the chicks are from Wagga. Nasty, nasty bitches.


----------



## RackMaster (May 19, 2011)

Lilarty said:


> Downside to that: the chicks are from Wagga. Nasty, nasty bitches.



Paper bag's are some times a necessary piece of kit.  ;)


----------



## Lilarty (May 19, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> Paper bag's are some times a necessary piece of kit. ;)


Need a paper body-bag for these chicks, mate...


----------



## Totentanz (May 19, 2011)

Lilarty said:


> Need a paper body-bag for these chicks, mate...



Just give her a lesson on noise and light discipline.  ;)


----------



## Lilarty (May 19, 2011)

Totentanz said:


> Just give her a lesson on noise and light discipline. ;)


Touché...


----------



## Manolito (May 19, 2011)

Wrap in a flag and proceed for Queen and country.


----------



## Viper1 (May 20, 2011)

great points Lilarty!


----------



## RAGE275 (May 20, 2011)

I need to go to Australia apparently hahah


----------

